# فين دراجتى



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*فى حد يعرف *
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*دراجتى*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*فين*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*​ 
*هنا*
*

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اللي هناك دي

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*على ما  افتكر  انت  جيت  مشي  يا بيتر *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*على فكرة  هنا في هولندا  فيه  مواقف  خاصه  للدراجات  تشبه  دا بس  مرتبه  مش  واحد فوق التاني كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اللي هناك دي​
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


* الله ينور عليكى يا فراشه*
*تصدقى *
*مكنتش شايفها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *على ما افتكر انت جيت مشي يا بيتر *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *على فكرة هنا في هولندا فيه مواقف خاصه للدراجات تشبه دا بس مرتبه مش واحد فوق التاني كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


* هههههههههههههه*
*مستخسره عليا دراجه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين*
*هيهات بين الهرجله*
*والنظام*
*شكرا فادية*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بص يا بيتر انت تروح تشترى واحده 
جديده ارخص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تفتكر يعنى لو لاقيتها هتعرف تطلعها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شايف الى ملونه اصفر هناك اهيه دى بتاعتك​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بص يا بيتر انت تروح تشترى واحده
> جديده ارخص
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*مش عارف ابطل ضحك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*دا انا روحى هتطلع الاول*​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شايف الى ملونه اصفر هناك اهيه دى بتاعتك


* عينى مش جيباها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اهه يا بيتر 
الالى فى النص دى 
جنب الالى لونها ازرق 
فوق الالى لونها احمر 
على الشمين هناك 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع ​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اهه يا بيتر
> 
> الالى فى النص دى
> جنب الالى لونها ازرق
> ...


* انت بتشاور على ايه*
*الدراجه دى*
*بتاعت kokoman*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *مش عارف ابطل ضحك*
> ...


 سلامتك يا استاذنا 
على فكره لو مش عارف تبطل ضحك 
ممكن تبطل زعل هيبقى اسهل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخلى ايامك كلها ضحك و فرحه​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> سلامتك يا استاذنا
> 
> على فكره لو مش عارف تبطل ضحك
> ممكن تبطل زعل هيبقى اسهل
> ...


*انا كنت مش قادر ابطل ضحك*
*من تعليقك*
*وعموما صدقت*
*ابطل زعل احسن*
*ههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## لوقا عادل (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوي العجله  
بس باين هيا الحمرا


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة قوي العجله
> بس باين هيا الحمرا


* ههههههههههههههه*
*انا بدور على العجله*
*مش على بطيخة*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههه

انت  لو  اشتريت  وحدة  جديدة  احسن بكتير من دوخت الرأس

هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (3 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> 
> _*انت لو اشتريت وحدة جديدة احسن بكتير من دوخت الرأس*_​
> 
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكله هو دة الى هيحصل*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكراamjad-ri*
*على النصيحة*
​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> فى حد يعرف
> دراجتى
> فين



*يا لهوى عليك يا مستر بيتر
ماهى فوق بتاعتى اهى*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (3 أكتوبر 2008)

صوره جميله اوووووى ميرسى كتير على الصوره ديه


----------



## BITAR (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى عليك يا مستر بيتر*
> 
> *ماهى فوق بتاعتى اهى*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انتى فين من زمان *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طمنتينى يا جيلان*
​


----------



## BITAR (3 أكتوبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> صوره جميله اوووووى ميرسى كتير على الصوره ديه


* هههههههههههه*
*شكرا merna lovejesus*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أيوة أنا ممكن أجاوبك يا أستاذ بيتر...

دراجتك بقى اللى هى الاحمرة اللى فى النص اللى داخلة مابين اليمين والشمال

أكيد فهمت قصدى طبعا :new6:​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> أيوة أنا ممكن أجاوبك يا أستاذ بيتر...​
> 
> دراجتك بقى اللى هى الاحمرة اللى فى النص اللى داخلة مابين اليمين والشمال​
> 
> أكيد فهمت قصدى طبعا :new6:​


* طبعا *
*قصده تتوهينى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكراmarmar_maroo *​


----------



## dark_angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ابقى اعتقد انك معندكش عجلة لسه هتشتريها بكرة


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ليا سؤال هى دى هدايا المنتدى للاعضاء


----------



## Ferrari (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب قول لونها ايه وانا انادى على المنتدى كله يجى يدور معانا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً يا بيتر على الموضوع

الرب يباركك




​


----------



## merna lovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هى اكيد فوق العجله اللى جنب العجله اللى فى النص اللى فوق العجله الشمال صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> انا ابقى اعتقد انك معندكش عجلة لسه هتشتريها بكرة


* كلامك فى محله*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكراdark_angel *​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> ليا سؤال هى دى هدايا المنتدى للاعضاء


*لا*
*المنتدى*
*ميدوخش اعضاءه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  mena magdy said*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> طب قول لونها ايه وانا انادى على المنتدى كله يجى يدور معانا​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شكراً يا بيتر على الموضوع​
> الرب يباركك​


*واضح ان *
*انا *
*غالى عندك قوى*
*اعضاء المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Ferrari*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هى اكيد فوق العجله اللى جنب العجله اللى فى النص اللى فوق العجله الشمال صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


* انا ناقص توهه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا merna lovejesus*​


----------



## يوستيكا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بس ايون هي دي العجله بتعتك اللي في النصف
ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*بص يا استاذ بيتر تعالى ورايا 

وانا هجيبهالك 

يلا مستعد 


من هنا 








لا مش من هنا 



ايوة من هنا 

يمين شوية 

يووووووووه لا حبة شمال 


ايوة مد ايدك فوق لا مش هنا 

تحت شوية 


يوووووة 

نسيت اقولك انا شيلتهالك لوحديها علشان مش تتلغبط فى العجل ده 


اتفضل  

ايهه 








كدة توقع العجل هنعمل ايه دلوقتى احنا ​*


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> بس ايون هي دي العجله بتعتك اللي في النصف
> 
> ههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
> ...


* نشنتى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يوستيكا*​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بص يا استاذ بيتر تعالى ورايا ​*
> 
> _*وانا هجيبهالك *_​
> _*يلا مستعد *_​
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*بجد *
*تعبتك معايا*
*شكرا engy_love_jesus*
*بس للامانه*
*دى مش عجلتى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*بص يا استاذ بيتر *
*انت حتير نفسك كتير ليه *
*العجل قدامك كتير *
*نقي اللي انت عايزه منه وخلاص *
*ماهو محدش يعرف عجلته من عجله صحبه*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بص يا استاذ بيتر *
> 
> *انت حتير نفسك كتير ليه *
> *العجل قدامك كتير *
> ...


* الاقتباس حراااااااااام*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*كل دول عجل قديم*
*وانا عجلتى جديده*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mero_engel*​


----------

